# FRAGE: SWAT 4 in deutsch?



## Dominik10 (14. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Kann mann irgendwie SWAT 4 "eindeutschen" (Sprachausgabe+Texte)???

mfg Dominik


----------



## lucdec (14. April 2009)

Dominik10 am 14.04.2009 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Kann mann irgendwie SWAT 4 "eindeutschen" (Sprachausgabe+Texte)???
> ...



Was hast du denn für eine Version?

Edit: Im Grunde schon, man bräuchte halt (verschiedene) Dateien einer deutschen Version.


----------



## agvoter (14. April 2009)

Dominik10 am 14.04.2009 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Kann mann irgendwie SWAT 4 "eindeutschen" (Sprachausgabe+Texte)???
> ...




Hier die deutschen Stimmen:

http://linksave.in/157195803649624ec357c6b

Infos dazu:

http://web52.serverdrome.eu/?p=1&kat=19&patch=223


Und hier die deutschen Texte (einfügen in Installationsverzeichnis\Content\System):

http://linksave.in/84497745449a455ad7d1ee

Infos dazu gibts hier: 

http://web52.serverdrome.eu/?p=1&kat=19&patch=224

Bitte schön


----------



## Dominik10 (14. April 2009)

@ lucdec Ich habe die englische Version.

@ agvoter Danke für deine Hilfe. Funktioniert!

mfg Dominik


----------

